# Peel Island 15th september



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,
At this stage looking for interest regarding a paddle out to Peel Island area. Likely to be a 8am start for a 8-10 kilometer paddle across to Peel. winds are forecast to be 15 knott +


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I would love to give club mud a fish if it wasn't so far. The wind would have to less than 10 kts and going there and back with the tides. 
If you go Saturday you will be going against the tides there and back and the waters between mud and the mainland are very treturous in winds over 15 kts especially if the wind is going against it.

Took me over half an hour to paddle 1 km against a 18 kt wind plus tide at Scarborough late yesterday.

Perhaps St Helena might be a better option?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Sea Breeze seems to change it's forecast for Saturday every day at the moment.

If it is too windy - I may well head over to Coochie area, 3 or 4 spots there that are always worth a look.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all,
due to the stiff breeze forecast - I have decided that I will be heading off Wellington Point on Saturday chasing Jew and Snapper, and possibly Jacobs Well for a more sheltered paddle on Sunday chasing flathead.


----------

